# PAGING SHIPWRECK: Need CX4 Report



## robanna (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey, saw your post about the new CX4 over on the Sig forums and was hoping to get a full report.

I have been thinking about picking the CX4 up in .45 to take the place of my desire for a .45 handgun. I have one handgun permit to burn and I think I'm going for a 9mm. 

I was thinking the CX might be a perfect compromise. It'd be an awesome home defense gun as well as range queen. I heard it's balls accurate as well.

So, what are your thoughts? You recommend? Did you look at any different calibers for the CX?

:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I haven't shot it yet. I zeroed it with a laser boresighter yesterday evening when I mounted the EOtech (that way, I'll start out close on paper at 50 yards, and I can fine tune it at the range). But, I probably won't go shoot it until Christmas week. I have that week off, and I love going to the range on a weekday when they open. I always have the whole range outdoors to myself for 1-2 hours when I do that. That way, I can go downrange anytime I want to.

I have rented a 9mm Storm 2x in the past - but it was at a dark indoor range, and it's hard using those peep sights in a dark indoor range - especially when U are shooting at a black circle target. I have a feel for the gun, but I haven't tried one with an optic before.

Actually, I thought about getting the 40 cal version, since I plan to get a PX4 in 40 cal next year. But, the whole purpose of me buying this was to save on ammo costs - 9mm CCI Blazer is 1/3 the price of the 5.7x28mm ammo I use in my PS90.

I came across several 45 cal Storms actually - at various Academy sports shops. However, the downside to the 45 cal version is that U only have 8 round mags for it.


----------



## robanna (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks man. Looking forward to a detailed report after you get to the range. I'll probably run with a 9mm Sig in the very near future, so maybe I ought to check out the 9mm CX as well.

Any ideas how the PX4 would do for competitive shoots like IDPA/ISPC?

Merry Christmas and happy shooting.

:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've never tried a competitive shoot - so I don't know how it would work. But I imagine pretty well.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

robanna said:


> Thanks man. Looking forward to a detailed report after you get to the range. I'll probably run with a 9mm Sig in the very near future, so maybe I ought to check out the 9mm CX as well.
> 
> Any ideas how the PX4 would do for competitive shoots like IDPA/ISPC?
> 
> ...


Check out this post from Age Ranger on the Beretta Forum:

http://www.berettaforum.net/vb/showthread.php?t=27190



> I bought mine at a local gun shop after checking it out a few times. I recently bought another and use them for competition, range and concealed carry. I find the PX4 to be a very accurate pistol and was very pleased with it's performance knocking down 4" steel plates today from 15yds rapid fire. It was good enought to win me 2nd place in my division at the Texas State IDPA Championship this year and has yet to have a malfunction. Hands down, it's the best pistol i've owned to date.


WM


----------



## robanna (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks WM....Very interesting choices out there to be considered.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The PX4 Beretta Storm pistol in 40 cal and the XD45 are my next 2 planned gun purchases...

The PX4 will be my first foray into 40 cal.


----------

